# Hornets 2009 Media Day/Training Camp thread



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets' Julian Wright getting chance to start*



> When the New Orleans Hornets open training camp Tuesday in Lafayette, Coach Byron Scott said third-year pro Julian Wright will strictly play small forward, where he could emerge as the starter ahead of veteran Peja Stojakovic.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/09/new_orleans_hornets_julian_wri.html



*New Orleans Hornets forward Ike Diogu trying to adjust quickly before training camp begins*



> New Orleans Hornets forward Ike Diogu said he has been in New Orleans for the past two weeks trying to get acclimated to the city and adjust to his teammates before training camp begins next week in Lafayette. He has participated in volunteer workouts, and Hornets Coach Byron Scott said he plans to play Diogu at power forward and occasionally at center.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/09/new_orleans_hornets_forward_ik.html


*New Orleans Hornets expected to invite two former summer league players to training camp*



> The New Orleans Hornets are expected to offer training camp invitations to forward *Larry Owens* and 7-foot center *Earl Barron*. Both players participated on the Hornets’ summer league team in Las Vegas during July and are expected to sign non-guaranteed contracts before camp begins in Lafayette next week. New Orleans currently has 15 players under contract.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/09/new_orleans_hornets_expected_t.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets owner George Shinn desires championship*

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/09/new_orleans_hornets_owner_geor.html

Stojakovic feels good and Posey played hurt all of last season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets return to camp with new look and purpose​


> NEW ORLEANS — Given the way the Hornets were blown out of the first round of the playoffs last spring, Chris Paul figured some roster turnover was inevitable, and he was going to embrace it.
> "The uncertainty, that's what I'm most excited about," Paul said Monday before the Hornets packed up and headed west to Lafayette for a week of training camp.
> 
> "Guys aren't familiar with each other," Paul said. "I'm excited to see the competitiveness ... to see if it's going to be buddy-buddy or if it's going to be, 'Hey, I want your position.' I'd much rather it be guys coming to get your position, because that shows we're going to have some warriors and they want to fight."
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/2009-09-28-2448822114_x.htm


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP3 said Emeka's just a little tired after today's practice. :laugh:

http://tweetphoto.com/dbw1a7yi

Someone posted in the comments that CP should put some ketchup in Emeka's mouth.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hahah! im glad that byron scott is running a tough camp, its one of the things that i feel is very vital to jumpstarting the players into getting ready for the season and keeps them from starting off lackadaisical and out of sync.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now they're saying Emeka may be kept out of the rest of training camp because of a sore knee. Great. Just great. Hope it's noting to serious. Scott runs the h*ll out of these guys in camp. 

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/09/new_orleans_hornets_center_eme.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diogu hurting too now. :sour:

*New Orleans Hornets' Emeka Okafor, Ike Diogu likely to miss first three preseason games*

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/10/new_orleans_hornets_emeka_okaf.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets center Ekeka Okafor being cautious with toe sprain*



> LAFAYETTE - A mild sprain of the second toe on the right foot of New Orleans Hornets center Emeka Okafor is nothing about which to be concerned, Okafor said following practice on Thursday.
> 
> "It's just part of the game; nothing serious, very minor," said Okafor, who added he felt a twinge in his foot during the team's first practice here on Tuesday. "A couple weeks and I'll be back out there with my teammates.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/10/new_orleans_hornets_center_eke.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans' plan is to lean on Paul's new backcourt mates*



> LAFAYETTE, La. -- When coach Byron Scott's 3 ½-hour practice on the first day of training camp was finally, mercifully over, Darren Collison walked around the court with ice packs attached to each calf.
> 
> "I lost track of the time," the rookie point guard said with a weary grin. "It was one of the hardest workouts I've ever been through. We were running and running and when I thought we were done, we were running some more."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/fran_blinebury/09/30/hornets.camp/index.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Apparently CP made a shot in practice that made Sportcenter's #1 play.

http://www.katc.com/player/?video_id=591&zone=4&categories=4


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets' Paul get some rest, help*




> LAFAYETTE — With no obligation to play this past summer for USA Basketball, Chris Paul could have sat back, taken it easy and rested up for the 2009-10 season.
> 
> Instead, the All-Star point guard for the New Orleans Hornets used his tireless work ethic to improve his strength and actually added some bulk to his 6-foot, 175-pound frame. The payoff has been obvious as head coach Byron Scott credited Paul earlier this week for showing up to training camp in the best shape of his pro career.
> 
> ...



http://www.shreveporttimes.com/article/20091002/SPORTS/910020320/1001/SPORTS


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets rookie guard Darren Collison dazzles in scrimmage*



> LAFAYETTE -- It might not be considered a coming out party for New Orleans Hornets first-round draft choice Darren Collison, but it was a pretty nice debut in front of an enthusiastic crowd here Saturday.
> 
> Collison hit two crucial shots in the final minute of a two-half scrimmage, the last an in-the-lane runner with 1.5 seconds on the clock that lifted the "white" team to a 42-40 "win" over the first unit.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/10/new_orleans_hornets_rookie_gua.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Videos from today's scrimmage.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSmMA7qHDPM&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_O0cnPjIME&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXTpqsSCbgc&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0746TbRGQKM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I gotta try and get to one of those practices or something in Lafayette since I live here now...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ Training camp in Lafayette is over.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> ^^ Training camp in Lafayette is over.


You just rained on my parade...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> You just rained on my parade...


:laugh:

I'm so sorry. They were supposed to stay in Lafayette only until Sunday but they even broke that early and decided to leave after Saturdays scrimmage, practice Sunday in the Arena and then attend the Saints game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

More scrimmage linkage


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

New Orleans Hornets achieve primary goal in Lafayette​


> Isolation and seclusion weren't the primary reasons the New Orleans Hornets held a five-day training camp in Lafayette the past week.
> 
> Fraternization was the main objective.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/10/new_orleans_hornets_achieve_pr.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*From THE FRONT OFFICE TO THE BACKCOURT*

http://bestofneworleans.com/gyrobase/Content?oid=oid:62480


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

They made the rookies sing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w9gNb11GNI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBXFnSAOwpI


----------

